# Finishing a retrieve from water



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is she dropping it and standing there, or dropping it and coming to you without it?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Dropping and standingm. I have tried moving further from shore to encourage her to finish. No luck. So I have gone to her and stood in the water to try to reinforce that she brings it back to ME. That doesn't seem to work either. Once she is done swimming she seems to think she is done and it is time to go again. Even when I tell her to "get it" she'll go after it but just to bump it. And then spin around to me as if " let's go!" 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd put a rope on her and pull her in if she stops. Don't worry if she drops the bumper right now, teach her that come isn't optional. If she wants to play then she'll figure out she has to hang on to the bumper while she comes.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, that sounds good. Her come is somewhat weak and I am going to work on that this August. Her come is horrible when there is water in the picture! What should I do with the bumper? Bring her to me and then go get it together and toss it again? Or have a second perhaps? Time to order that recall dvd. Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We had to to take a 2+ week break for Pearl's spay and I have been working on her recall and now we are back in the pond. It is going well, she gets near shore and drops the bumper and starts to play around. I go get her and bring her in. We finish a come with a sit and then go get the bumper from the water. Bring it back up onto shore and send her out to get it. After 2-3 times she remember she is supposed to come to me on her own. But she still drops the bumper in the water.

So today I threw it one last time and went over to extract Lila from digging in the bank after a critter. I turn around and there is Pearl with her bumper. I praise her and immediately throw it for a reward, and turn back to fuss with Lila and Pearl brings the bumper all the way back again! Hmmmm, I wonder if I should keep doing it the regular way I have been doing it, or try to build on this apparent ability to sort of finish the retrieve if I have quit paying attention to her. Any advice?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh and she loves to do the retrieve, she just seems to have this disconnect with bringing it all the way back out of the water.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think how I did it was by first teaching a solid hold. Hold the bumper through heel, me tapping on the ends, etc. Then when I took her swimming, I would tell her "hold" while coming in. It really didn't take more than a few tries for her to get it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I think how I did it was by first teaching a solid hold. Hold the bumper through heel, me tapping on the ends, etc. Then when I took her swimming, I would tell her "hold" while coming in. It really didn't take more than a few tries for her to get it.


Thanks, I will do that!


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

So, De Novo (just a few days shy of 14 months) went into the water and swam for the first time yesterday! He also retrieved sticks and a ball from the water (he does it normally from land anyway, and I wouldn't describe him as having a particularly strong drive when it comes to retrieving). He was terrified of the water at first (we had tried on other occasions too, but he wouldn't go in), but the main thing that helped was having an older golden doodle go in after the ball in the water. Observing her totally worked, especially when we praised her for going in and retrieving the object. He wanted that same praise, I think, and watching a trusted buddy do it was probably the equalizer.


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

Poppy does the exact same thing, SO annoying, making very slow progress but this thread is helping, thanks!


----------

